# Training Books & DVDs for Pointers



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I would like to get a setter one of these days and would like some recommendations on books or DVDs on training pointing dogs. I have never owned a pointing dog and will be training this dog by myself. I am not interested field trials or hunt tests, I want a hunting dog and a training program that works for an average guy with no experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have "The Burnt Creek Method of Dog Training-A Bird Dog Workbook" by Jim Marti. Research it.

It was a gift that I'll give to you if you will use it, and you can pass it on to someone else later.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Where are you located? Is there a local NAVHDA group around you? If you're near Fargo, check out the Red River Valley NAVHDA chapter. They meet once a week to train during the summer. Very laid back and lots of friendly folks. Yes, they do hold tests, but more often than not participants are there for reasons just like you: to train their dog on their own. Setters, whether you realize it, are considered "versatile" breeds. You can do a lot with a setter beyond upland, if you want to.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> I have "The Burnt Creek Method of Dog Training-A Bird Dog Workbook" by Jim Marti. Research it.
> 
> It was a gift that I'll give to you if you will use it, and you can pass it on to someone else later.


I would like to read it I'll send it back after I read it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, PM me your address and it will be in the mail. Figured you'd have time to read so I sent a little more. Enjoy.


----------

